# NYS: Empire State Honey Producers Annual Mtg November 15-16



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

The Empire State Honey Producers Association will hold their fall meeting on
November 15th &16th, at the Comfort Inn & Suites 6701 Buckley Road North
Syracuse, New York. The program will feature Dr. Jerry Bromenshenk (*Bee
Alert* Technology, Missoula, MT), Dr. Beth Holloway (ARS Bee Lab, Baton
Rouge, La.). Mr. Peter Borst (ABJ contributing author) and Kristine
Jacobson (American Apitherapy Society). For details and registration go to
http://eshpa.org/

The current issue of *The Producers* (ESHPA newsletter) is available online
at http://www.eshpa.org/archive/Fall%202013.pdf

ESHPA is the premier beekeeping organization of New York, welcomes new
members, and presents informational and educational programs twice a year.
The group has been promoting the interests of New York beekeepers since
1867.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I sure hope all of you beesource beekeepers from NY will at least look at the Newsletter linked to in the previous Post. ESHPA's President and Newsletter Editor put a lot of work into producing the newsletter and I think it shows.

And I really hope you will be inspired to attend the meeting. We have what I think is a pretty good list of speakers on a number of topics.

We will also have Bee Supply Companies represented at the meeting in our Trade Show Room(s). So, make arraingments to pick up your orders in Syracuse and enjoy formal talks and hallway talks w/ bee friends. Socializing is one of the main reasons I like to attend eshpa's Fall Mtng.

Hope to c u there.


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

Vendor list, be sure to get your orders in for pick-up at the meeting:

Betterbee

Mannlake

Dadant

Mead Magic

Beezerkbelts

Bee Meadow Art and Gifts


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And don't miss the Friday evening Banquet. There is always something interesting to bid on at the silent auction. I'm bringing an Ultrabreeze suit which need new zippers.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> I'm bringing an Ultrabreeze suit which need new zippers.


Something really useful, eh Mark?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well it was. And could be again for someone. A cpl years ago one beekeeper brought a smoker which had been run over by his trailer. It's a FUNd raiser after all. We like to have fun w/ it. There are always plenty of new items, useful items, donated my members and vendors.


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

Less than 2 weeks to go!
Remember to call in your vendor orders.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you are spending ther night Friday, you need to get your reservations made soon, before the eshpa room rate runs out.


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

eshpa.org



Friday, November 15th
8:15 a.m.	REGISTRATION
8:45 a.m.	WELCOME - AARON MORRIS - ESHPA President 
9:00 a.m.	Realistic Measures of Field Exposures to Clothianidin
DR. JERRY J. BROMENSHENK - University of Montana
10:00 a.m.	BREAK
10:30 a.m.	The Role of NYS-DEC for Apiculture
DON NELSON - Dept. of Environmental Conservation
11:15 a.m.	Current Research at the Honey Bee Breeding Lab
BETH HOLLOWAY - USDA, Baton Rouge, LA
12:00 p.m.	LUNCH - (Onsite Buffet Available)
1:00 p.m.	Honey Bee Management in the 21st Century
DR. JERRY J. BROMENSHENK - University of Montana
1:45 p.m.	A Short History of Beekeeping in New York State
PETER BORST - Cornell University
2:30 p.m.	Current Status of Marker Assisted Selection of
Honey Bees
BETH HOLLOWAY - USDA, Baton Rouge, LA
2:50 p.m.	BREAK
3:15 p.m.	BUSINESS MEETING
(Bee Wellness, Elections, Cornell Professor of Apiculture Position)
6:00 p.m.	BREAK/SOCIAL
7:00 p.m.	BANQUET - Silent Auction / Live Auction / Awards

Saturday, November 16th
9:00 a.m.	Internet Beekeeping: Myths, Facts, Fiction
DR. JERRY J. BROMENSHENK - University of Montana
9:45 a.m.	Apitherapy Overview
KRISTINE JACOBSON - American Apitherapy Society
An in depth workshop of the Apitherapy program will continue at 10:45 a.m. following a short break.
10:30 a.m.	BREAK
10:45 a.m.	Honey Marketing: Selling Honey Like You Mean It
JIM OCHTERSKI - Cornell Cooperative Extension of Ontario County
11:20 p.m.	Panel Discussion: Challenges of Commercial Beekeeping 
AARON MORRIS - Moderator
ESHPA panel members will take questions and describe their experiences in adapting to changing times in their pollination, nuc production, honey extracting and packaging, and beeswax businesses.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sam Comfort to provide musical entertainment at the Banquet.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Arrived here in Syracuse about half an hour ago. Our Board meeting starts in just under two hours. I hope to see some of you at the bar or in the halls or in tomorrow's lectures.

Be sure to say hi and that you know me from beesource.


----------

